# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  No Smoking!

## Ilkay

Can someone tell me how to say "No Smoking!" in Dutch?

----------


## синичка

Verboden te roken.

----------


## Kostja

> Verboden te roken.

 En ook "Niet roken!"  ::

----------


## Jon

And "Niet roken aub" sounds a little friendlier. (No smoking please)

----------


## el topo

You can also encounter "rookvrije zone" meaning "no smoking area."

----------

